# Oh my God!



## TheLorax (Dec 15, 2007)

We travel a lot. We always try to stay in better hotels to avoid just the crap you're going to see in the video below. This past year we went on 8 different trips. I think we stayed in somewhere upwards of 20 different resorts, lodges, and suites and only once did we stay in an elcheapo Hotel 6 and that was only because the "good" hotels were sold out in the Jackson Hole Wyoming area. The elcheapo Hotel 6 or maybe it was Motel 6 was the only hotel I can recall that had single use glasses. Every other place we stayed had glass glasses in the little paper glass protectors as in the video. I will say that all of the other hotels had bottled water, juices, sports drinks, fresh fruit, and snacks in our rooms but now I have to wonder if they don't just spit on the apples to shine them up and place them back in the basket when they're cleaning our rooms. 

Everybody who has ever stayed in a hotel or plans to stay in a hotel should watch this video-
http://www.snotr.com/video/662

Hotel 6 is going to be getting a lot more of our business. I'm not paying hundreds of dollars a night to expose me or our kids to infectious diseases. And, those hotel 6 places are under $100 a night. Me and my husband have few words for what we saw in that video above but enraged comes to mind. And I bet this practice is equally as wide spread when we travel out of the US as well.


----------



## swamprad (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeow! Thanks for the tip! I always get grossed out thinking about the bedspreads. They (presumably) wash the sheets, but not the bedspreads!


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 15, 2007)

What do you mean they don't wash the bedspreads or coverlets? You're kidding, right?


----------



## philoserenus (Dec 15, 2007)

this is absolutely repulsive! i rather live in a sleeping bag on the streets and drink out of a pop can that i drank out of before and refilled 20x than live in one of those hotels!! yuck!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> What do you mean they don't wash the bedspreads or coverlets? You're kidding, right?



and how much do you travel ???? No NOT kidding! I'm not sure what their time frame is but I can assure you if you spent the weekend, they're not automatically stripping down that room of ALL the linens!


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 16, 2007)

I think we were gone for about 15 weeks sum total plus I had to go to DC a few times. I didn't think they were washing the bedspreads and coverlets when we stayed in the same place for a week or so but I sure as hell expected them to wash all linens to include bedspreads and coverlets before we checked in.

Outrageously disgusting. I don't mean to sound like a JAP or anything but this is a little bit too much for me to stomach considering how much we travel. What are we supposed to do, bring plastic gloves with us to rip the bedspreads and coverlets off the beds that other people drooled, coughed, sneezed, and Lord only knows what else they did on them before we get in?

Thoroughly repulsed.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

YEP - YEP! A TV news station investigated this & "uncovered" it at least a couple of years ago! So arm yourself with disinfectant!


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 16, 2007)

I believe the glass cleaning practices are probably the norm as opposed to being the exception to the rule regardless of the class of hotel however do you recall if these bedspread/coverlet practices were routine and customary even in the 5 star hotels? 

I can't help but keep thinking about this. I can understand being distracted when traveling but how have so many travelers missed the obvious? I tried to rack my brain over whether or not either one of us has ever noticed bedspreads, coverlets, or pillows present on carts that housekeeping rolls around. Neither one of us could recall even one housekeeping cart (in the US or any other country) that had anything other then towels, sheets, blankets, cleaning supplies, paper goods, soaps, shampoos, conditioners, lotions, basket refill items (drinks, fruit, snacks) and personal items (shower caps, shaving kits, sewing kits) on it. Same thing goes for cruise liner cabins. No bedspreads, coverlets, or pillows on the carts. I doubt seriously if there is a bedspread or coverlet fairy out there that comes in and swaps them out after housekeeping leaves. Not much I can say since camping isn't an option for me. I guess we just rip the bedspreads and coverlets off the beds before we sleep in them and pile them in a closet to keep from tripping over them. As for the glass drinking glasses, nauseatingly revolting. We'll never touch another one in our lives. I'm not so naive that I don't believe what I saw to be widespread however I am left flabbergasted that neither my husband or I ever paid enough attention to housekeeping carts to pick up on what wasn't on them.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> ..... do you recall if these bedspread/coverlet practices were routine and customary even in the 5 star hotels?.....
> I tried to rack my brain over whether or not either one of us has ever noticed bedspreads, coverlets, or pillows present on carts that housekeeping rolls around. Neither one of us could recall even one housekeeping cart (in the US or any other country) that had anything other then towels, sheets, blankets, cleaning supplies, paper goods, soaps, shampoos, conditioners, lotions, basket refill items (drinks, fruit, snacks) and personal items (shower caps, shaving kits, sewing kits) on it. Same thing goes for cruise liner cabins. No bedspreads, coverlets, or pillows on the carts. I doubt seriously if there is a bedspread or coverlet fairy out there that comes in and swaps them out after housekeeping leaves.... I guess we just rip the bedspreads and coverlets off the beds before we sleep in them and pile them in a closet to keep from tripping over them.... I'm not so naive that I don't believe what I saw to be widespread however I am left flabbergasted that neither my husband or I ever paid enough attention to housekeeping carts to pick up on what wasn't on them.



Sounds like you've stayed in more 5 star hotels than I, so ...... I think you've answered your own question!
It doesn't seem to make a difference on the laundry process. I've often wondered why people spend the $$$$ if they're just going to sleep & shower? When I'm out of town, it's usually for dog shows & all I can think is one night in that type of hotel could cover the next weekend of entry fees & I'd have $$$ left! How many 5 star hotels are going to accept dogs? Leave the light on for me Motel 6!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 16, 2007)

Investigations and studies have demonstrated that bedspreads are laden with bodily fluids such as vaginal secretions and sperm, are contaminated with bacteria, body hair, and other foreign substances, and also contain vermin such as body lice and bed lice such as Pediculus humanus.

Some of the larger chains, including Marriott, Hilton and Crowne Plaza -- have ditched their colorful, yet hard-to-clean, bedspreads (many are made of materials that require dry cleaning and are only done 1X/3months or if the maid notices spots) and replaced them with duvets and comforters for easier, regular cleaning.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:Boy Ron - I bet Lauren is really relieved now!oke:


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 17, 2007)

No, I'm totally pissed off beyond one’s wildest dreams. You've been to my house Rose, even the grout to our tile is scrubbed with a brush regularly and our animals are bathed monthly. There may be clutter around here and dog snot on the patio doors but my basement and garage floors are swept out and bleached regularly. I'm just a glorified housewife these days and I assumed people who cleaned professionally would be more diligent and conscientious than me. I expected those hotels to be cleaner than my home and evidently they're cesspools for disease. 

Here are some of my thoughts and I sort of hesitate to share them. I live in a county where there are over 30 documented cases of leprosy where once there was only one not to mention all of the antibiotic resistant TB or cases of Hepatitis C walking around. Granted, we do have a disproportionately high number of illegal aliens and migrant workers where I live. Many of whom refuse to seek medical attention because they're too afraid of being deported… it's a sad reality but people like me only get called once or maybe twice a month to drive someone to a free clinic or to the county hospital. Bottom line, there are a lot of people out there with infectious diseases walking around untreated and I suspect these numbers are higher in border states. 

We're staying in a "decent" hotel here real soon for about 10 days and we're staying at another "decent" in a different state in March for about 10 days again and I told my husband to cancel our reservations and switch to a Hotel 6 place for both trips even before Ron-NY commented above. And I do sincerely thank you for your comments Ron and you too swamprad and goldenrose. My husband told me the Hotel 6 place may have single use glasses but said that at $80-$90 a night he highly doubted if they were dry cleaning or laundering their bedspreads with any regularity and that the odds of any carpeting in the rooms being professionally cleaned other than when there was a noticeable spill were highly unlikely and even then it was probably only spot cleaning. He has a valid point given cost containment practices which most assuredly are in place at more affordable hotels. I called both hotels this morning and gave them our reservation numbers and instructed them to make sure all pillows were in protective covers and that all bedspreads/coverlets were to be removed before we checked in. And this is now what I will do anytime we go on vacation. If we’re cold, we can turn up the heat in the room or call for room service to bring us more blankets. 

I am not a whacko clean freak. We don't use anti bacterial soaps around here, I don't run around with a can of Lysol spraying door knobs, kids run around like animals getting filthy dirty outside all the time, they swim in lakes and ponds, our pets sleep in bed with us, I routinely volunteer in places where there are some particularly nasty staphs going around and I will cheerfully drive people who can’t afford public transportation or who don’t drive to free clinics when called to do so and I gladly wait to drive them back home again. Granted, I do leave the car windows cracked since I'm never told why they are going to see a doctor. I do ask that everyone here at home sneeze or cough into their elbows, bathe daily using soap (yup, caught one kid not using shampoo on his hair for a few weeks because of having gotten soap in his eyes the last time he used shampoo), brush teeth, wash hands a lot, and wear clean clothing everyday (sniff tests of underwear are unacceptable around here when kids are too lazy to open up a drawer to get a clean pair). 

I am not afraid of AIDS, bed lice, or body lice; big deal. I am afraid of what I don’t know or understand and feel violated over this drinking glass/bedspread/coverlet/pillow deal. There are work arounds that I could have practiced if I had only known. Not allowing anyone to use the glasses in our rooms and not allowing anyone to eat any fruit from the baskets comes to mind as being two very simple things I could have been doing all along- instead my whole family has been exposed to Lord only knows what. I'm just a Mom doing the best I can. Being enlightened about these hotel rooms has made me want to cry.

Is there anything else anyone can add to this hotel deal that I should be aware of? I'd really prefer to be informed. Sort of like the way the schools send notes home when kids have anything infectious from head lice to strep throat to TB or meningitis. If we at least know what to be on the look out for, we tend to catch health conditions before they spin out of control.

Editing because husband said it is a very small world out there and that this board is open to non-subscribers. Didn't realize that.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Dec 21, 2007)

oh my....you don't want to ever do the hotel pool or the jacuzzi. jacuzzis are not hot enough to kill all bacteria, so what happens is it ends of being a breeding ground and then you get in the water! 

The glass thing......oh man. I never used them before anyway because I thought they might be dirty but this is outrageous! I never want to stay in another hotel again! 

Wow! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 21, 2007)

That is pretty bad! I bet a lot of hotel workers are doing this in other countries as well.

Paphman910


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 21, 2007)

I just wonder when I go to the WOC, will I get the same treatment!?! I better bring my own!

Ramon


----------

